
Cord-cutting gets even worse - prostoalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/40450179/cord-cutting-gets-even-worse-as-pay-tv-sees-another-quarter-of-historic-declines?utm_content=bufferfd2aa&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
MrTonyD
I love not having a cable bill. I get the free over-the-air channels on my
channel-master DVR, and I've recently started listening to audiobooks on my
iPad. The number of books and diversity of books is just amazing (and great
for long flights and long drives too.) I guess I'm cheap, because I usually
check audible's "daily deals" to find books for less than five dollars. So for
less than a single cable bill, I have months worth of entertainment.

